# [geloest]Problem mit Layman

## Chris2000

Hi,

wollte mir aus einem Overlay X11 zwecks KMS + Radeon + 3D + hd3850 emergen habe mir Layman mit +git +subversion emergt und mit "layman -a x11" sagt er mir immer, dass es das Overlay "x11" nicht gibt...

Wieso? http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon Zeigt mir dies doch auch so...

BTW: Radeon kann doch auch bereits UXA oder?

----------

## ScytheMan

bei mir funktioniert das adden problemlos (layman-1.2.4)

benutzt du andere overlays?

hast du layman konfiguriert?

evtl. hilft:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Layman#Layman

----------

## Chris2000

Wenn ich "layman --fetcht" machen möchte bekomme ich:

 *Quote:*   

> * Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt
> 
> * Error was:
> 
> * <urlopen error [Errno 110] Connection timed out>

 

Habe ich etwas übersehen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

geht bei dir 

```
wget http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt
```

?

hier gehts einwandfrei...

hast du "lustige" firewall regeln aktiviert? (iptables -L -v)

einen noch lustigeren DNS eingetragen? (cat /etc/resolv.conf)

----------

## Chris2000

 *Quote:*   

> wget http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

 

Klappt genauso wenig...

Iptables habe ich nicht drauf...

Und außer meinem Router habe ich als nameserver sonst nichts in der resolv.conf stehn...

ABER wenn ich etwas anderes mit wget lade klappt es... nur dieses File nicht...?!?!

Was soll das?   :Shocked: 

So, grade nochmal per wget getestet und dann hats geklappt... und dann wieder nicht und dann wieder... Er löst das ganze immer über andere IPs auf...

PS: Habe es jetzt genauso mit layman -a x11 versucht. Immer und immer wieder und dann habe ich ne ip erwischt die "gültig" war und er hats hinzugefügt...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Layman hat heute etwas Probleme mit dem Gentoo-Server. Das habe ich auch feststellen müssen. Gestern ging es noch einwandfrei. Wahrscheinlich ist es morgen wieder in Ordnung.

----------

## Chris2000

Okay vielen Dank - jetzt geht es ja, ich dachte schon kann ja nicht sein...

Gruß Chris

----------

